# Gunsmithing in a Detachable Magazine for Savage Model 110 Bolt



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

I recently bought a Savage Model 110 bolt action in 30-06. It has the internal magazine where you feed the rounds in through the open bolt. I've read that you can gunsmith in a detachable box magazine in some bolts and wonder if I can do this with this rifle without any issues? I just like the ease of a clip. The rifle was a "steal" in price or I'd have bought one with a clip otherwise. What might something like that cost? Thanks!!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Bearblade said:


> I recently bought a Savage Model 110 bolt action in 30-06. It has the internal magazine where you feed the rounds in through the open bolt. I've read that you can gunsmith in a detachable box magazine in some bolts and wonder if I can do this with this rifle without any issues? I just like the ease of a clip. The rifle was a "steal" in price or I'd have bought one with a clip otherwise. What might something like that cost? Thanks!!


 You can get in a lot of trouble real fast. Fit feed and looks would defiently be affected. For no more hassle than unloading is, I would strongly recomend leaving it alone


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I reccomend that you go over to Savage Shooters, they have step by step instuction for just this, it really isn't that hard, best bet is to get a new stock cut for a magazine. Les


----------

